# purchasing a new camera?



## MarbleChameleon (Mar 18, 2012)

I currently have a Canon G11, (from a relative who updated to another camera.) I have really come to love photography, and would like to become a more serious photographer. I have wanted to upgrade a dslr, but don't know where to start (though i would prefer purchasing within canon.) I'm not even sure wether an upgrade is necessary, as my g11 has served me well for a long time. With a dslr i would have some advantages over a p&s. Does anyone have any suggestions of a good entry-level dslr? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm liking the 5D mark III


----------



## DorkSterr (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes! 5DMIII I hear its the new king of high ISO beating out the D3S and D4.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 19, 2012)

Ya I think that the 2 posts above refer to entry level on a different planet.Your most obvious choice is the 550d (t2i in the states) i think. It is just a step up from canons entry level 1100d, has great picture quality and hd video if that's your thing. It is a great starter camera but that makes it sound like you will need to upgrade soon after buying it.In my opinion most people using this camera will find it has more than they ever need unless they really go into photography. It be a big step up from your current camera


----------



## KenC (Mar 19, 2012)

I agree with the suggestion of the T2i.  I have a G11, which is a great camera, but even my earlier Rebel DSLR was capable of producing better image quality, and the T2i much more so.  In addition you get the benefit of having your choice of lenses.  I started with the 50/1.8 because a 50 was my most frequently used lens on my old Pentax film cameras.  The angle of view on a non-full frame camera is a bit tighter, but it functions essentially as a normal lens.


----------



## hukim0531 (Mar 19, 2012)

jaomul said:


> Ya I think that the 2 posts above refer to entry level on a different planet.Your most obvious choice is the 550d (t2i in the states) i think. It is just a step up from canons entry level 1100d, has great picture quality and hd video if that's your thing. It is a great starter camera but that makes it sound like you will need to upgrade soon after buying it.In my opinion most people using this camera will find it has more than they ever need unless they really go into photography. It be a big step up from your current camera



I started out with a used XTi I purchased off of eBay as a newbie and served me well.  It was a great learning tool for me.  I second Jaomul's thoughts in starting out with an entrish body and step up to more expensive, more complicated body once you are comfortable with how to set correct exposure (combination of ISO, shutter speed and aperture).  A good book to read is "Understanding Exposure" by Bryan Peterson.  $16 on Amazon.  You can start with a decent lens if money is of no issue, but if it is, go with 50mm f/1.8 prime lens.  If you can find 1st iteration (mark 1) of 50 f1.8 lens, it will lask you longer while similar optics as mark 2.  

Again, if money's of no issue, I think I would have started with a full frame (FF) camera namely 5d mark 2 unless you shoot mainly birds or sports that takes advantage of 1.6x crop factor.


----------



## MarbleChameleon (Mar 20, 2012)

After some research on the T2i, I decided its an appropriate starting point, and will most likely purchase it. Thanks for the input and time!


----------

